# Unknown strain that smells like coffee...?



## TamyLove420 (Feb 11, 2011)

what would make two out of my 4 plants have a distinct coffee smell? a couple key things 2 point out is that they are 2 weeks into flower, and the 2 out of the four that smell like coffee are a kind of a unknown strain. i say kind of unknown because i seem to remember the seeds coming from a couple grams of either west valley bubba kush, or bubba kush, key word "seem". the bag they are in now has a sour diesel label, n even tho the coffee smell outweighs the diesel smell by far, there is a lite yet potent diesel smell so i am basically asking for help? perhaps i am doing something wrong? but it smells pretty good so i hope its normal for this unknown strain ...true newbie here, first time grow, any type of info is helpful, thanks!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

it is just the difference in the strains. I have never heard of anything causing a coffee smell if so I would have it growing for my morning wake n bakes


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2011)

some ppl have reported/perceived 'some' bubbas to have a coffee like smell. 

Seeds "found" in a bag of, otherwise "quality" bud are _'probably'_ from an accidental pollination by an errant hermi' staminate flower. Be _'vigilant'_ for the hermi' characteristic to rear it's ugly head in your grow. 
"Hermies procreate hermies"......


----------

